# Okay, what ladies' balloon bicycles are worth a good chunk of change?



## lgrinnings (Sep 19, 2022)

The recent overpriced listing of the ladies' Colson with battery bars has brought to light the persistence of an old and outdated prejudice against ladies' bicycles. There's no denying that the market for men's bicycles is dramatically more robust than that of ladies' bicycles. This can't be argued. And some guys just don't want them. But with that said, there are undoubtedly a number of high-dollar ladies' balloon bikes indeed worth owning. I was indoctrinated into the world of collecting bicycles back in the late 80s with the basic understanding that "boys' bikes are good and girls' bikes are bad." There have always been exceptions like the Elgin Skylark and Miss America, but this blanket belief resulted in my dad walking away from some pretty nice bikes because he "didn't have room for ladies' bikes." My dad technically didn't have room for any bikes, but I remember, early on, him leaving behind a free ladies' Mercury Pacemaker with a tank and shroud. I thought the bike had sweet styling and loved it, but, alas, it was a ladies' bike so it was a no-go. My father would ultimately learn from this mistake, but it was too late. My long-winded point is that this way of thinking is clearly limiting and potentially costly.

So, I thought it would be helpful to start a thread of rare and valuable ladies' balloon bicycles (NOTE: these two qualifiers aren't mutually exclusive... something can be rare and not valuable, or valuable and not rare, so let's stay on the valuable side of the equation) so that folks may be better educated on the subject and make more informed decisions when given the chance. I would imagine that @fordmike65 will have some valuable insight as will a number of experienced CABErs. I'll start things off with the two no-brainers I mentioned: the Elgin Skylark and the Elgin Miss America (pictures courtesy of the Copake Auction and @onecatahula). Please chip in if you're in the know, and simply sit back and learn if you're not.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 19, 2022)

Couple a gals that took a chunk of my change.

38 Roadmaster Supreme 



37 Hawthorne Zep


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

'37 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

Lady Twinflex


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

Deluxe Airflows, be it men's or ladies, tend to loosen up the wallet.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 19, 2022)

That '37 Roadmaster Supreme is incredible!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

'36 and '37 Colson Vogues


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2022)

Dayton Safety-Streamline


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

Where's Hannah Simpson @carlotta ? She has an AMAZING collection of beautiful ladies 🥰 😍


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2022)

@John has a healthy fleet of high-end, rare ladies as well.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 20, 2022)

Pops shouldn't have left the ladies Pacemaker behind!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Pops shouldn't have left the ladies Pacemaker behind!
> 
> View attachment 1698856



How did I forget about those beauties??? We have a couple lying around here somewhere...


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2022)

Girls Rocket Bike


----------



## Hastings (Sep 20, 2022)

Colson Grill tank


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> How did I forget about those beauties??? We have a couple lying around here somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 1698864
> 
> View attachment 1698866



Have you looked here:


----------



## kreika (Sep 21, 2022)

1940 JcPennys branded “Penco” Pacemaker. Only one I ever seen boys or girls branded this way.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2022)

Here is my sweet lady:


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Sep 24, 2022)

1939 Schwinn private labeled Jupiter for Leacock Sporting Goods St Louis


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 25, 2022)

RunGrampyRun said:


> 1939 Schwinn private labeled Jupiter for Leacock Sporting Goods St Louis
> 
> View attachment 1700668



Nice! Can you show us a picture of the Jupiter badge?


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 25, 2022)

kreika said:


> 1940 JcPennys branded “Penco” Pacemaker. Only one I ever seen boys or girls brandedView attachment 1699127



An up close of the  JcPennys branded “Penco” branding?


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 25, 2022)

RunGrampyRun said:


> 1939 Schwinn private labeled Jupiter for Leacock Sporting Goods St Louis
> 
> View attachment 1700668



Did you do the re-paint?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 25, 2022)

This is a prewar girls Schwinn badged Hudson from a department store. Has peaked fenders w a rare paint scheme. Fenders are off in this pic for polishing. And it’s a tall frame I believe.


----------



## johneconomos (Sep 25, 2022)

Y'al can just dream about a Lady Wingbar !


----------



## kreika (Sep 25, 2022)

schwinnja said:


> An up close of the  JcPennys branded “Penco” branding?



Yes sir. The decals are old and faded but still legible.


----------



## kreika (Sep 25, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> This is a prewar girls Schwinn badged Hudson from a department store. Has peaked fenders w a rare paint scheme. Fenders are off in this pic for polishing. And it’s a tall frame I believe. View attachment 1701371



Boy I’d like to see the gams on that dame! Hubba hubba 🤣


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 25, 2022)

kreika said:


> Yes sir. The decals are old and faded but still legible.
> 
> View attachment 1701592
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 25, 2022)

Don't know about 'good chunk of change' however it is worth more than pocket change.  It's no 4 Star Deluxe, just a Deluxe Sports model.

1941




Looks better without the basket, it is only used for rides to the park.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 28, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Nice! Can you show us a picture of the Jupiter badge?



Here is one off an early 50's Leacock Sporting goods bike. The photos are taken by me and as seen in the book the many Faces Of Schwinn


Krakatoa said:


> Nice! Can you show us a picture of the Jupiter badge?





Krakatoa said:


> Nice! Can you show us a picture of the Jupiter badge?



Here is a early 50’s Jupiter badged Schwinn.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## johneconomos (Oct 4, 2022)

At last!


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Oct 8, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Nice! Can you show us a picture of the Jupiter badge?



Pic on left I found online still working on my badge (on right)


----------

